# The Travel Gateway-Do they exist?



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone got an e mail address for the Travel Gateway,the company that run the ferry bookings for the caravan club please?I am trying to amend a resorvation but have given up trying to contact them by phone.I have 3 times been on hold for over 20 minutes before been told to try again later and then been cut off.At 25p per minute somebody is raking it in.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I Googled their website:-

http://www.thetravelgateway.com/AFRYcontactus.asp


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you.I'll try that


----------

